# Cape SanBlas Pompano??



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys I will be coming down to the State Park in CSB in mid April. Does anyone have some insight to the pompano fishing in the area that might be of some use.:thumbsup:


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Go to the stump hole.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not sure where that is. The last time we were down there we did fish an area that had a few stumps????


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The Stump Hole is the beach area (aka The Rocks) where they have placed some huge boulders on the ocean side of the road where it turns north up the cape. Gets its name from some stumps on the beach.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=29.679496,-85.361516&spn=0.013553,0.027831&t=h&z=16


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks bro


----------

